# ISO of a Maltese puppy or young one



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all!

My best friend of 20 yrs is wanting to get her Mom a maltese puppy as a companion. Her husband of 49 years past away unexpectedly in June and needless to say it's been rough on her. My friend of course can't afford the pricess that most of us paid for our malt babies (she said about 400.00) but I had to enlighten her real quick on that. So anyway, if anyone knows of any malts puppies to a year old. Please let me know. She lives alone and has no other pets. 

Thanks ya'll!!

ETA~ She wants a female


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe she could consider a rescue group or a retiree. Edie (plenty of pets) might know.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I assumed she did want to help them find a rescue, as this is the rescue forum. I think I've read about a few lately  (the Oregon rescues and the Las Vegas rescues). :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

petfinder.com has tons of rescues.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, they didn't get one from a rescue like I was hoping. They found a local breeder who had a couple of pups. Way to young to be from Mama. But the parents are within breed standard as far as weight go. First thing out of Mrs. A's mouth was how come she doesn't look like yours? All I could tell her is because mine came from a breeder who was trying to achieve a specific look in her lines to produce healthy, sound dogs for potential show. 

The puppy is 7 weeks old, so I am sure I am going to be getting lots of questions. I really wish they could have gotten a rescue.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ugh! I guess she got exactly what she wanted, a cheap young puppy! Too bad she didn't listen to you!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep. Well I just hope the puppy is healthy. I told her to take her to the vet first thing in the morning for a complete check up. The Mama was 5 yrs old and the Daddy 8. Accidental mating, so he said. Yeah right! Why weren't they spayed or neutered years ago is what I am thinking. But you can only tell people so much.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

No reputable breeder will sell a dog that young. :w00t: Too bad for the puppy and them. Are they aware of puppymills?? :angry:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Yep. Well I just hope the puppy is healthy. I told her to take her to the vet first thing in the morning for a complete check up. The Mama was 5 yrs old and the Daddy 8. Accidental mating, so he said. Yeah right! Why weren't they spayed or neutered years ago is what I am thinking. But you can only tell people so much.


 Accidental my a**!:angry:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh I agree Edie and I told them all that and then some. But all I heard, was well this is all we can afford. I did try! and I didn't expect them to actually take this puppy. I thought they were just going to look at it. But, like I told her, if you see it, you will want it. 

Isn't that a little old for the dogs to be bred?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A lot of people breed females at age 5 or 6, but after that a good breeder will retire them. Too bad they didnt contact AMA or any rescue organization. We dont normally get puppies, but do get very young dogs often and it would be cheaper then the $400 they paid.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Laura. I can't believe they did that especially after what you went through with Dixie. Didn't your friend know about that? I would have thought that would have been scary enough for her to listen to you. Boy seven weeks is way too young. This woman will have her hands full and I just hope the pup will end up healthy or she'll be spending a lot more than $400 on vet bills. Thank you for trying. Some people never listen -- I've had that happen with one of my neighbors with a Havenese from a BYB. She insisted she knew better and dismissed my urgings to a legit breeder. Now she has a pup with a massive underbite (and who knows what else) who she paid a fortune for.


----------

